# Unwell Rabbit - Advice Please



## michaelhadfield (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,
Our family pet is a 9 month old Lion Head / English cross.
Last Monday I noticed that he had stopped eating and pooping.
On Tuesday our VET diagnosed him with a urinary tract infection and prescribed anti biotics.
On Wednesday he still had not started eating and we were using Pet Recovery feed to keep him going.
The same day the VET did an operation to remove spurs from his teeth as he said this was also a problem, mainly due to his grinding his teeth.
Over Thurday and Friday he has eaten slightly more with encouragement.
By Friday he was quite mobile although not back to his best.
Today he has eaten more but still well short of his normal amount. He is also drinking and passing water, but has not pooped for many days.
We have spent over £200 at the VET's they won't give any advice without charging even more. The last advice was that he needs to be pooping by Monday or he is in real trouble, maybe put to sleep.
Thing is he is eating, although not massive amounts and is now very active and interacting with the children.
If he keeps eating will he start pooping, will he become more ill?????
Help!
Thank you,
Michael.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

Rabbits need to keep their digestive system moving. Make sure he has constant access to plenty of hay. 
I can't believe that your vet won't give more advice without charging. If I ring our vets the nurses will give as much advice as needed over the phone ! It does sound as if he will be ok as usually when rabbits stop pooping they get worse very quickily but you seem to be saying that he is improving so keep a close eye on him and hopefully he'll start pooping soon !


----------



## michaelhadfield (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you very much, we have our fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry your rabbit is unwell 
Did your vet give your rabbit any gut stimulant?
Has your vet given you any fibreplex to give your rabbit?
Is your rabbit on any pain meds?


----------



## michaelhadfield (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,
THe VET has given us a gut stimulant and he has had it for two days.
He had pain relief yesterday when he was grinding his teeth lots but this seems to have stopped today.
I also got some liquid food for him but he has not had any today as he seems to be starting to eat of his own accord again.
However still no pooping.
How long can he keep eating and not pooping?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Have you got any fibreplex?

I found when my rabbits go into stasis this helps to "free" them up 
Is he doing no poo's at all, or is he doing very tiny ones?
So long as he is eating and drinking hopefully he should start poo'ing soon. Is your vet a bunny savy vet? If not it might be worth finding an exotics vet for a second opinion


----------



## michaelhadfield (Jan 8, 2011)

We don't have fibreplex, we were given Supreme Science Recovery.
We have spoken to three VET's but all in the same practice and to be honest they only seem money savvy.
He has not pooped at all but is drinking and eating but much less than normal.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

when was the last gut stimulant given? it may be worth seeing about getting another dosage of it, i belive it can safely be given daily if needed, he really needs to start pooping soon.

unfortuantly vet bills for rabbits can get quite high when they are ill (i have had many that have run into the £500, my vet bills can get really scary!!) 

what foods have you got him eating at the moment?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I found that when Hope had Gut Stasis, giving him bran mash (bran flakes soaked in hot water until they go mushy when you stir them) got his bowls moving again, the vets were very worried and were talking of putting him to sleep the next day. Gave him gut stimulant 3 times a day and syringe fed him bran mash and he started to improve, then he started to eat the bran mash himself and it all got better after that. I would give the bran a try, particulary if he has got bad teeth(Hope didnt have any) as its soft and easy for him to eat. Apple and pear(or any fruit with no milk) stage one baby food is also good for getting them to eat when they have bad teeth.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would try to keep your bunny away from the children or anything that might stress him. 

Fresh pinnaple juice is great for blockages. and infercol can be used good for wind. 

What does your rabbit eat on a normal basis? It is best to try and get some of his normal food in him so as not to disturb his guts any more

A good vet would want to xray his tum to check nothing is stuck there blocking him up especially after so long. I would seriously consider visting another vets. 

What area are you in? hopefully someone on here might have some good suggestions for vets


----------

